# Alternatives to grains and rice



## Argamemnon (Feb 22, 2009)

This may sound weird, but I suspect that I have gluten intolerance or rice intolerance. I have decided to stop eating both grains and rice in the next two months to see if I'll feel better.. 

I have breathing difficulties and shortness of breath and many other symptoms typical of gluten intolerance (celiac disease). If I continue to feel miserable after two months of not eating grains, I will ask my doctor for a test...

It's not easy to stop eating bread, pasta and other grains, and I was wondering what might be good substitutes for grains and rice. 

I'm going to make lentils and freeze them in portions. Mashed potato is also good, since I could keep it in the fridge for about three days, I think. Hummus may be a good idea too, but I wonder what else I could eat regularly (instead of bread)???

Unfortunately, rice, pasta and bread were staples of my diet


----------



## Argamemnon (Feb 22, 2009)

Correction: eating rice is usually allowed for people with gluten intolerance, but not the other way around; if you have rice intolerance you may not be able to eat grains either. That's why I have stopped eating both


----------



## Scotch (Feb 23, 2009)

How about potatoes, sweet potatoes, beans, peas, peanuts, and other legumes?


----------



## Dove (Feb 23, 2009)

*Google Celiac Disease.( gluten intolerance) My husband had this but wouldn't follow the rules.*


----------



## vyapti (Feb 23, 2009)

google "gluten free blog"


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 23, 2009)

I have been through the "elimination diet" that dietitians give out to discover food allergies.  They do not suggest cutting out rice and grains at the same time.  In fact, you start with the very basic of foods, turkey and rice.  These are supposed to have the fewest allergies.

I was first tested for dairy and then for wheat and was found to have some problems with refined wheat.  I was misdiagnosed with celiac disease and followed that diet for 5 years before I realized I wasn't feeling better so I started putting whole grains back into my diet and I do fine.  

You can be tested for celiac now with a blood test but you can't have been on a wheat free diet or it will not be accurate.  I would talk to your doctor before going on any type of diet on your own.  

My husband is both gluten and lactose intolerant and now has an ulcer....talk about a difficult diet to control!


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Feb 23, 2009)

How about millet, quinoa, wild rice, buckwheat


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm not sure how readily available they are in Europe but a couple of our Latin American staples, yuca (cassava) and plantains, might work in your diet and give you some nice variety.

Good luck!


----------



## Alix (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm not sure how readily available some things are for you, but you can bake with potato flour. It makes lovely bread. Give that a go.


----------



## Argamemnon (Feb 23, 2009)

Scotch said:


> How about potatoes, sweet potatoes, beans, peas, peanuts, and other legumes?


Yes, that's what comes to mind, but it's a bit hard when I'm away from home. I won't eat at restaurants, other people's houses or at work etc. I'm very serious about this..


----------



## Argamemnon (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the answers everyone....


----------



## Scotch (Feb 23, 2009)

Argamemnon said:


> Yes, that's what comes to mind, but it's a bit hard when I'm away from home. I won't eat at restaurants, other people's houses or at work etc. I'm very serious about this..


So where do you eat when you're away from home? Do you bring food with you? If so, I suppose you could buy canned potatoes, beans, peas, etc., or maybe instant mashed potatoes.


----------



## tika (Feb 23, 2009)

I guess potato is easiest way to replace grains and rice, but try buckwheat- taste good and very healthy.


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Feb 23, 2009)

I think potato, white rice, refined wheat are all nutritional deserts - and contribute
to the US Diabetes problem - go whole grain whenever possible.


----------



## Scotch (Feb 23, 2009)

mike in brooklyn said:


> I think potato, white rice, refined wheat are all nutritional deserts - and contribute
> to the US Diabetes problem - go whole grain whenever possible.


But the subject of the thread is how to AVOID grains; eating whole grains wouldn't solve the original poster's problem.


----------



## snack_pack85 (Feb 23, 2009)

I used to eat a lot of pasta and I recently cut my pasta and other starches out of my diet and I have to tell you that spaghetti squash has been my saving grace. The texture is just like spaghetti and the flavors are wonderful. It's very easy to make and it's perfect with thick meaty sauces as well as most cream/butter based sauces. 

gnochi (sp) is wonderful too is you can have potatoes which is sounds like you can. Grits and polenta are wonderful gluten free options too (also super easy to make)


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Feb 23, 2009)

Scotch said:


> But the subject of the thread is how to AVOID grains; eating whole grains wouldn't solve the original poster's problem.


 
Quinoa, Buckwheat, Wild Rice and Millet are all whole 'grains'
with no gluten - potato is certainly not a grain.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 23, 2009)

Argamemnon said:


> This may sound weird, but I suspect that I have gluten intolerance or rice intolerance. I have decided to stop eating both grains and rice in the next two months to see if I'll feel better..
> 
> I have breathing difficulties and shortness of breath and many other symptoms typical of gluten intolerance (celiac disease). If I continue to feel miserable after two months of not eating grains, I will ask my doctor for a test...



Hi, Argamemnon. Breathing difficulties and shortness of breath are not the first symptoms that come to mind when you look at symptoms of celiac disease; if that's your problem, you're much more likely to have digestive system problems like gas, abdominal pain and distention, and constipation or diarrhea: Celiac Disease

Breathing difficulties and shortness of breath suggest to me conditions like emphysema, bronchitis, or congestive heart failure. Rather than try to diagnose and treat yourself, and perhaps allow your condition to worsen, I would see a doctor right away, describe your symptoms and see what they suggest. HTH.


----------



## Argamemnon (Feb 23, 2009)

Scotch said:


> So where do you eat when you're away from home? Do you bring food with you? If so, I suppose you could buy canned potatoes, beans, peas, etc., or maybe instant mashed potatoes.


Yes, I bring food with me. I also love eating healthy so I don't want to eat canned products all the time, but occasionally it's ok.


----------



## Argamemnon (Feb 23, 2009)

tika said:


> I guess potato is easiest way to replace grains and rice, but try buckwheat- taste good and very healthy.


Thanks, I'll give it a try, but I would prefer avoiding grains altogether.


----------



## Argamemnon (Feb 23, 2009)

GotGarlic said:


> Hi, Argamemnon. Breathing difficulties and shortness of breath are not the first symptoms that come to mind when you look at symptoms of celiac disease; if that's your problem, you're much more likely to have digestive system problems like gas, abdominal pain and distention, and constipation or diarrhea: Celiac Disease
> 
> Breathing difficulties and shortness of breath suggest to me conditions like emphysema, bronchitis, or congestive heart failure. Rather than try to diagnose and treat yourself, and perhaps allow your condition to worsen, I would see a doctor right away, describe your symptoms and see what they suggest. HTH.


Well, I have most of the other symptoms too. Unfortunately, my doctor didn't help me much when I saw him about a year ago. He did a blood test to see if I might have a thyroid problem, which wasn't the case.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 23, 2009)

Argamemnon said:


> Well, I have most of the other symptoms too. Unfortunately, my doctor didn't help me much when I saw him about a year ago. He did a blood test to see if I might have a thyroid problem, which wasn't the case.



Can you see a different doctor? If you really think it's celiac disease, you need to see a gastroenterologist anyway.


----------



## Argamemnon (Feb 23, 2009)

GotGarlic said:


> Can you see a different doctor? If you really think it's celiac disease, you need to see a gastroenterologist anyway.


Yes, that's what I have to do, I just want to try if this works, eventually I'll go to the doctor.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 24, 2009)

Argamemnon said:


> Yes, that's what I have to do, I just want to try if this works, eventually I'll go to the doctor.



Like I mentioned in my post earlier, it is better to get tested for celiac before you go on any type of diet because if you do cut out gluten and it helps, they will make you go back on it for at least 6 months before you can be tested and that can be really grueling.  That was my husband's (and my) mistake on our diagnoses.  It turned out he was celiac and I am not.


----------



## Argamemnon (Feb 24, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> Like I mentioned in my post earlier, it is better to get tested for celiac before you go on any type of diet because if you do cut out gluten and it helps, they will make you go back on it for at least 6 months before you can be tested and that can be really grueling. That was my husband's (and my) mistake on our diagnoses. It turned out he was celiac and I am not.


Wow, six months? Thanks, I'll reconsider my decision.


----------

